# Gentoo as a VirtualBox guest - X11 problem

## Aquous

So, I set up an x86 chroot, compiled a working gentoo system in there, installed app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions, configured a kernel, transferred the system to VirtualBox, and now it's not working.

I have added vboxguest, vboxsf, and vboxvideo to /etc/conf.d/modules and they're getting loaded just fine, I copied the xorg.vbox which xf86-video-virtualbox gave me to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but X is not detecting any screens: http://img215.imageshack.us/i/vboxerror.png/

As you can see X loads the VBoxVideo module just fine but then it still says "No devices detected".

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## chiefbag

Not sure but it looks like it cant access the "hardware" its looking for.

I would imagine you should probably re compile the kernel on the actual vbox as the drivers etc you compiled are directly linked to the host mach. and not the guest vm.

You could always export the display to your local X environ.

----------

## Aquous

I've fixed it. It turns out that udev needs to be started after virtualbox-guest-additions, otherwise there won't be any /dev nodes for the paravirtualized "devices".

----------

## chiefbag

Nice one

----------

